# Finally A Place To Buy Decent Beer In Hobart!



## unknownerror (17/2/09)

Here's one for my fellow Tassie beer hunters.

I stumbled upon this place in the city called *Coolwine* (they sell wine too) they are on *Criterion Street* in Hobart CBD. They seem to have a good range of imported beers(ones you donj't see all the time) and good local stuff like the Goat, Snowy Mtn, Barons and Holgate, etc. They have tastings regularly too. Can't wait for the next one. 

They even told me that if I was looking for something they didnt have they would look in to getting it for me. I was getting sick of the usual BWS and 9/11 fodder down here. 
Cheers :chug:


----------



## joecast (17/2/09)

thanks for the tip. will have to check them out soon (not that i need any more beer).

also the new sydney is having a HOPs meeting thursday 26th :chug:


----------



## tazman1967 (17/2/09)

Been to Coolwine...walked away with; Orval, Chimay Tripple, Ruddles County...The guy asked me what I liked..I said.. Belgains and English beers. Dont go there atm...stock got cleaned out due to publicity in the local paper. Give him your email add. and he will keep you posted on new arrivals. Great to see this shop in Hobart, so support him. The big Bottlos..just want to stock Megaswill.
Cheers


----------



## jlm (17/2/09)

Was just on the phone to a mate who just moved to Charlotte Cove(?) from up here and he mentioned this place, said it was the best he'd found so far. (But I still have to go to Nectar and mail him a package)


----------



## ianh (17/2/09)

Hi 

I usually check out the New Sydney when I am in Hobart, have some good beers there.

cheers

Ian


----------



## somnar (27/2/09)

Went there today, good range and the guy is really helpful and happy to try and get anything your after... hopefully a case of sinha stout will find it's way down south... If your up north, check out Kingsmeadows tavern, they also run TRC (but more stock ar kingsmeadows), they have(had) unibroue, aventius, weinstepener(sp?) and great range of others
cheers,
somnar..


----------



## probablynathan (28/1/11)

Is Coolwine still the best place to buy good beer in Hobart?

I'm heading down south next week and I am hoping to pick up a few beers that I cant get in the north. any other place I should try?


----------



## TasChris (28/1/11)

The best bottle shop in the state that I have found is Club Hotel Bottle shop in Burnie. Has nearly 300 different beers last time I was there.
Kingsmeadows Bottlo would be second best I reckon

Cheers Chris


----------



## DU99 (28/1/11)

have to check them out when there in a few weeks


----------



## Brad Churchill (28/1/11)

Definately the best place I know of in Hobart.
Grabbed an Adnams Bitter from there the other week :icon_drool2: 
If you like English Bitter's I would grab one or two...

Some one told me of a Little Creatures Pub that has opened up down Salamanca way.
Haven't been there yet myself but I reckon it would be worth a visit.
Also while you are in at Cool Wines pop over the road and check out which craft beers they have on tap in the New Sydney. Our Ironhouse Pale Ale is a bit of a ripper I reckon.

Cheers


----------



## Guysmiley54 (28/1/11)

Coolwine is fantastic!! Love their range. The New Sydney is also very beer aware, don't miss the next HOPS night guys!!

Not sure about Little Creatures in Salamanca, but there is Squires Bounty a James Squire pub.


----------



## tazman1967 (28/1/11)

I have heard some rumours... that The New Sydney Hotel is going ALL Craft beers. no MEGA SWILL. Great to see..
The masses have spoken..


----------



## TasChris (28/1/11)

Hmmm define Craft Beers/ Mega Swill.

Some great beers that would probably not fall in the craft brew bracket

Cheers
Chris


----------



## probablynathan (29/1/11)

Thanks for the info, I will definitely check out the New Sydney and Coolwine while I'm down there, Might do a Cascade Brewery tour too.

Cheers,


----------



## Guysmiley54 (29/1/11)

probablynathan said:


> Thanks for the info, I will definitely check out the New Sydney and Coolwine while I'm down there, Might do a Cascade Brewery tour too.
> 
> Cheers,



The good thing Nathan is that they are within stones throw of each other


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (29/1/11)

Have you guys checked out Preachers yet?

It is down near Salamanca where Kelly's Seafood restaurant used to be. Pretty much all craft/boutique beers on tap. Awesome tapa's menu, awesome deck and grassed area for the warmer days. I spend many lunch breaks and lazy Saturday arvo's there.

http://twitter.com/#!/PreachersBar

Support these guys they are legends!


----------



## vykuza (29/1/11)

DigitalGiraffe said:


> Have you guys checked out Preachers yet?
> 
> It is down near Salamanca where Kelly's Seafood restaurant used to be. Pretty much all craft/boutique beers on tap. Awesome tapa's menu, awesome deck and grassed area for the warmer days. I spend many lunch breaks and lazy Saturday arvo's there.
> 
> ...




There's also a new bar opened at Moorilla which has an AMAZING selection of intl and local craft beers. Moo Brew stuff of course (including some of the last of the barrel aged imp stout from 2008), but selections from around the world. I think the guy running the bar was brought in from Melbourne for his beer knowledge, and he really seems to know his stuff.


----------



## DU99 (29/1/11)

will have to write these down..lucky the mrs dont drink


----------



## Yob (19/3/15)

tazman1967 said:


> I have heard some rumours... that The New Sydney Hotel is going ALL Craft beers. no MEGA SWILL. Great to see..
> The masses have spoken..


Boom, heading to the new Sydney this arvo if anyone's up for a tippler


----------



## Smokomark (20/3/15)

How long are you in town for Yob?


----------



## Yob (20/3/15)

Back to Melbourne tmoz


----------



## Smokomark (20/3/15)

Are you having a beer anywhere today?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (20/3/15)

smokomark said:


> Are you having a beer anywhere today?


That's a rhetorical question right?


----------



## Smokomark (20/3/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> That's a rhetorical question right?


Yep,should have read where are you drinking today?


----------



## Yob (22/3/15)

we made it back in there for a few on the 20th for a few more, though wasn't a late one as I was flying out the next morning. was recognized by most of the staff :unsure: (pretty sure we were mostly well behaved)

Looks like I will be back there in a few weeks for a weekend stint.. If I'm back in Hobart I will definitely be visiting the New Sydney again, All the staff knew their shit, didn't get any of them not knowing the answer to questions I had, not a big bar, but being Hobart you dont expect that either.

Decent tap line up, notably, the Coopers Vintage through the randal I was a bit disappointing in, but then I think Coopers Vintage is pretty shit anyway (this years and not aged so there may be something in that)

I didnt eat there but the pub grub looked pretty good coming out and next time Im there I'll be eating there for sure.

I'll let you know what my movements are on PM Smoko


----------



## Yob (22/3/15)

I should add, it was also good to see the Hope and Anchor with some crafty Taps, they had a captain Bligh Harbor Master pale ale (dunno about the yeast but I suspect something english)

Beer and brewer link and a little piece in Brews News

sorry, quick search but I cant turn up anything on the beer itself.

last time I was in there all they had was Coopers so good to see some crafty beers getting a gig.


----------



## Fu ManBru (22/3/15)

Took me a while to find CoolWine, def got a decent selection. Hard to restrain myself but tried an IStout by 8 Wired, very nice. 

Have enjoyed Captain Bligh's Six Guineas at the Hope and Anchor with a dozen oysters..... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Smokomark (22/3/15)

Yob said:


> we made it back in there for a few on the 20th for a few more, though wasn't a late one as I was flying out the next morning. was recognized by most of the staff :unsure: (pretty sure we were mostly well behaved)
> 
> Looks like I will be back there in a few weeks for a weekend stint.. If I'm back in Hobart I will definitely be visiting the New Sydney again, All the staff knew their shit, didn't get any of them not knowing the answer to questions I had, not a big bar, but being Hobart you dont expect that either.
> 
> ...



We flew back home to Brisbane this afternoon but did manage to get to Preachers and The New Sydney yesterday. Also managed a quick couple at Preachers on Friday mid afternoon.

I had the Coopers Vintage 2 weeks ago and thought it was not bad, I'm sure they said they had just put the Helga in so it was nice and fresh. They had cider running through fruit when we went there last night. Harbour Master pale was a tasty substitute. We ate there last time in town and the food was great.


----------



## Yob (22/3/15)

smokomark said:


> They had cider running through fruit when we went there last night.


I wondered what they were loading that up for, it had the fruit but wasnt flooded when we left :beer:


----------

